# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  obrada fotki za jednu brosuru

## ivarica

ima li netko/neka od vas iskustva, znanja i volje za obradu dvadesetak fotki koje nam trebaju za jednu brosuru?

na nekima treba maknuti sjene, na nekima srediti osvjetljenje, na nekima mozda neke detalje izbrisati
a da slike ostanu upotrebljive za tisak 
znaci, ne bas netko tko bi sad na tome ucio   :Smile:  

rok: nekoliko dana  :/ 
hvala puno

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## fegusti

što znači "maknuti sjene"?

sve drugo sam radila... tipa uštimavanja boja, kontrasta, retuširanje... to mi je u opisu posla ali ne kao primarna zadaća mada se često ukaže potreba za intervencijama na fotosima.

ako ti napisano zvuči upotrebljivo - isprobaj me.  :Grin:

----------


## pale

Pitam ja MM-a večeras hoće li imati vremena to napraviti pa ti javim ujutro. Ima neku gužvu na poslu, ali ako uhvati vremena sigurno će to moći odraditi.

----------

